
Forever Data in Quartz: The Quest for the Immortal Bit - joehilton
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/semiconductors/memory/forever-data-in-quartz-the-quest-for-the-immortal-bit
======
joehilton
Right now the write speed for this is 1.6MB/s, which is starting to get pretty
good for long term storage.

Beats DNA's current state of the art in both speed and durability, although
capacity is still quite small by comparison.

Pretty cool.

